
The case against Twitter - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/The+case+against+Twitter/2010-1038_3-6187291.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
paulgb
Anyone find it funny that the "tweet" (is that really what they call it) in
the picture says "Why isn't it twittr if they are really trying to be web
2.0"? Wasn't that what it was originally launched as, and they changed later
because people thought it was pronounced "twatter"? (Or because it took off
and the domain was available, but I remember techcrunch readers joking about
the unfortunate domain)

